# I have no life



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

When I was in school my daily life was to school and back. I had no friends, no job, no social contact whatsoever outside my family.

Now that I'm out of school and can't find a job, I've realized how much of a loser I am. I literally do nothing all day long. I'm on the computer and watch TV and that's IT! I'm not even in college.

I'm afraid to go outside because of my anxiety but I really have no business being outside. Nobody contacts me for anything and my parents buy everything so I have no reason to go out.

When I hear about other people my age going on trips, volunteering at these places and doing all these cool stuff, I always ask myself why can't I do stuff like that. They always look like they're busy and I'm always scratching my head over how they have all these things to do and I don't. My life is literally eat sleep and s*it. And I'm 19, I should be out there living my life!!

One of my goals is to volunteer in Africa and work with animals but since I have no money (because I have no job) I can't pay the almost one thousand dollars required to go there.

I'm also afraid that when I move out I still won't have a life so I'll have to hang out with my boring family for the rest of my life.

Has anyone else been in this situation? Do you know how I can get out of it? I just want to have things to do!! I'm going crazy in this house because every day is exactly the same as the last!!!


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Same here.

I work online doing research studies from $175 - $900 per study sometimes.

You should apply for research studies?


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Jun 26, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Same here.
> 
> I work online doing research studies from $175 - $900 per study sometimes.
> 
> You should apply for research studies?


Dude, how do you go about getting an online gig like that? I just quit my job because it was unbearable. I'd love to try something from home.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> Dude, how do you go about getting an online gig like that? I just quit my job because it was unbearable. I'd love to try something from home.


http://join.2020panel.com/

http://focusgroup.com/

http://www.vgmarket.com


----------



## RLS0812 (Apr 10, 2013)

Spamvertise much ?
Those type of sites usually do not pay out ANYTHING .
I thought those "work at home filling out survey" scams died out long ago.
*scam.com*


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

RLS0812 said:


> Spamvertise much ?
> Those type of sites usually do not pay out ANYTHING .
> I thought those "work at home filling out survey" scams died out long ago.
> *scam.com*


A focus group is a form of qualitative research in which a group of people are asked about their perceptions, opinions, beliefs, and attitudes towards a product, service, concept, advertisement, idea, or packaging.

You never heard of a focus group before?

How do you think companies get opinions for their products, advertisements, service, concept, idea?

Companies pay people for their opinions, before their products reaches the market.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

If you have free time then do some social work
That may help coping ur anxiety


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

I am into same situation

My life is
Eat
Work
Sleep


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure there are plenty of volunteering opportunities in your area. If you have that much free time, why not sign up?

You mentioned wanted to travel and volunteer in Africa. Have you ever considered joining the Peace Corp? They'll pay for your travel and board costs. Everyone I've met who joined absolutely loved it.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Admittedly me too I'm completely stuck and I am all alone in this to fix it, no one to help me. Oh well the daunting task begins, where do I start?


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

you need to start your study and it will helpful for your career and make a good friends.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

chessman6500 said:


> Admittedly me too I'm completely stuck and I am all alone in this to fix it, no one to help me. Oh well the daunting task begins, where do I start?


The first thing is to secure a source of income even if it's minimum wage. Mobility is very difficult if you are penniless. The very next thing is to find someone who needs a friend, because they are more likely to BE your friend. Having at last one friend can make a big difference in your daily morale because it is a source of emotional support. Even if it's just one friend which can help you feel a whole lot better. Third, try to better yourself every month in some way, whether it is physically, socially or intellectually, etc.

I could go on but this is a good start if you're at ground zero.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

You have to start taking charge of life step by step. What about finding a job, part-time or full time? Taking college classes? There's plenty of volunteer opportunities everywhere and it's a good chance to meet new people. Mostly everyone has put on some sort of facade to advance further in their lives, and others will acknowledge what you choose to reveal about yourself - be more confident. I have no life either but it's important to stay positive.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'm in exactly the same situation, but no aspirations or goals in life outside of not being me d: I should be off to the doctors soon, maybe it's time for pills again.


sigh


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

yes Im feeling you man......


My Job is about dead, im there 3 hrs

work when ever he calls -___- 

its taking everything..and I mean everything in me to not ball my eyes out right now..

i just got it last month...

and to be let go so soon makes me feel like 

i have 0 value if I cant do a simple fastfood job -__-


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

soulstorm said:


> The first thing is to secure a source of income even if it's minimum wage. Mobility is very difficult if you are penniless. The very next thing is to find someone who needs a friend, because they are more likely to BE your friend. Having at last one friend can make a big difference in your daily morale because it is a source of emotional support. Even if it's just one friend which can help you feel a whole lot better. Third, try to better yourself every month in some way, whether it is physically, socially or intellectually, etc.
> 
> I could go on but this is a good start if you're at ground zero.


I am currently working on all that as we speak. I have had a best friend for a long time now, but he drops off the radar at times.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a very fixed routine between Monday and Friday.

1) Get up and get dressed
2) Worry about work and dealing with people I don't like
3) Drive to work feeling ill
4) Work between 8am and 5pm with my stomach in a knot
5) Come home feeling absolutely shattered
6) Have something to eat
7) Go online / watch a bit of television
8) Have a shower
9) Bed

It's the same every single week of the year. I don't know anyone and I don't particularly like most of the people who I work with. Ironically, they're the only people who I really speak to outside of my own family. 

I haven't got the motivation, or the money, to change this. I don't really have any goals in my life other than to save every penny I possibly can, so I can then retire to take me away from the daily grind. I'm too stuck in my ways and then my social anxiety would no doubt kick-off if I were to ever meet anyone new.

It's a classic 'catch 22' situation...


----------



## vilmamike12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Same here.I am a feeling all alone.


----------

